# hip bursitis



## terrib972 (Oct 20, 2020)

New to the forum. I'm 62 yo, bought the bike a few years ago for riding easy trails while camping. Probably never did more than 3 or 4 miles. No problems other than needing some padded pants.  Riding is rare for me.

I've been looking for trails near my home where I could begin a routine of riding regularly and found the Northeast Tx Trail ( https://netexastrail.org/trail-maps/ ) The first leg of the trail is paved or hardpack and I did 8 miles round trip. Felt a tad shaky at the end but good enough that I planned to increase gradually. However, that night the bursitis in my right hip acted up. I've experienced bursitis for years but have had little issues the past year after changing my diet. I alternated ice and heat all day and it is better.

So before I head back out on the trail or go to the doctor, I thought I'd ask about your experiences. My plan is to get into a local bike shop to make sure my bike is set up correctly. I believe based on my research that the seat is pretty close but possibly needs to be raised slightly. I'm feeling like I'd prefer the handlebars be up a bit so I'll talk to a bike shop about it. Secondly, as much as I hate to, I'll shorten the ride the next time to see if that helps and then work my way back up. We've got rain the next few days so I'll continue the ice/heat regimen too.

Does this plan sound reasonable? Anything else that I should do? I was so excited to find this trail to get out regularly so this is very frustrating! Thanks everyone!


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

Check out the 'Rider Down' forum, too...a place to visit with all of your medical inquiries.


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

Plan sounds good to me...particularly the part about shorting the rides to a point where the problem doesn't occur, than gradually working up again. Also, seek out a good sports medicine orthopedic doc to consult with. They understand the importance of the activity to you and what you're trying to achieve so will try to help you with that. Many typical orthos will just say quit doing that.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Be sure it is actually bursitis as I had a doctor diagnose me with that and it was actually piriformis syndrome.


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

^^^ IMO, a good sports medicine doc would be much less likely to make that error.


----------



## jeph (Apr 3, 2008)

You also might want to look into a proper bike fitting. 

J


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Lone Rager said:


> ^^^ IMO, a good sports medicine doc would be much less likely to make that error.


Agreed. My doctor at the time had been a triathlete so he had some sports background. It was my sister who is an Occupational Therapist who figured it out. Not likely for the OP but worth considering the possibility of a misdiagnosis or an additional issue.


----------



## telemike (Jun 20, 2011)

Yes to bike set up. Also, anti inflammatory, ice, heat, PT (see a pro), and rest. Try something non-leg involved for some outdoor fun while resting. I'd suggest a canoe or kayak, a river, a chair, a beer, a sandwich, and a day without duties.


----------



## terrib972 (Oct 20, 2020)

Thanks everyone. I appreciate the responses. I'll update on how it goes.


----------

